# wie viel macht der LÜFTER (auf cpu kühler) aus ?



## dave_ (12. April 2002)

Hi,
da mir mein rechner etwas zu laut ist, wollte ich mir auf meinen cpu kühler einen etwas langsameren lüfter machen, den enermax, den kann ich anpassen von 1k bis 3k umdrehungen. Mein derzeitiger lüfter hat 3000 umdrehungen und achtet nicht auf temperatur oder so- also durchgehend 3000.

ich habe den pc-cooling tornado kühler:






meint ihr es würde viel ausmachen, wenn ich meinen lüfter nur mit 50% oder meinetwegen 75% der 3000 umdrehungen laufen lasse ?

atmo habe ich zwischen 45 und 50 grad- auch nach längerem zocken usw, also über 50 grad hatte ich noch nie.

auch gehäuselüfter habe ich nur einen drinnen, der läuft mit ca 1800 umdrehungen und ist direkt neben dem cpu lüfter und bläst die luft nach aussen.
netzteil ist enermax mit 2 lüftern.
cpu: amd athlon xp 1.4 (1600+)

hoffe mir kann wer sagen wie viel grad das in etwa ausmacht 

gruss, dave


----------



## goela (12. April 2002)

Ich kann Dir zwar nicht sagen, was es in Grad ausmacht wenn Du Deinen Lüfter langsamer machst!

Nur ein Tip:
Dreh die Geschwindigkeit mal runter! Wird Dein Rechner wirklich hörbar leiser? Wenn ja, dann schau mal, wie stabil Dein Rechner dann noch läuft!
Ausserdem wir wärs, wenn Du Deinen PC generell besser Schalldämpfst!
Im ct war mal ein Artikel drin, wie man mit Kork und Schaumstoff den PC leiser macht, ohne dass die Kühlleistung darunter leidet!


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*ja...*

ja, natürlich wird deine cpu wärmer werden. um wieviel grad kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen. aber auf jeden fall kann es sein, dass der prozessor zu heiß wird, wenn du lange spielst. also würde ich das nicht riskieren. denn 50% weniger umdrehung kann schnell zum hitztod führen.

am besten du guckst mal auf http://www.ichbinleise.de nach dämmplatten oder ähnlichen. die haben bei mir auch ordentlich was gebracht.


----------



## dave_ (12. April 2002)

jo an dämmmatten ( jetzt mit 3* m ? ) habe ich auch schon gedacht, bringen die wirklich was ?
wo macht man die am besten hin, oben,unten seite oder wo ? 

klar 50% wäre ein wenig viel, aber so 1000 umdrehungen weniger würden auf alle fälle was ausmachen, hmm aber stimmt schon, ob sichs wirklich lohnt..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Probiers einfach (natürlich mit nem Überwachungssprogramm).
Die Hauptkühlarbeit erledigt der passive Teil und ein AthlonXP darf auf bis 90° arbeiten. Also fast doppelt so heiß wie bei dir jetzt.


----------



## dave_ (13. April 2002)

ne das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, kann sein das er bis 90° nicht durchbrennt, aber ab 65° läuft er unstabil.

probieren kann ich es ja noch nicht, ich habe ja noch keinen regelbaren lüfter drauf, und wenn ich ihn nur um 10% runterschrauben kann oder so.. dann werde ich mir da auch keinen kaufen.


----------



## nils11 (13. April 2002)

*also...*

also die dämmplatten bringen bei mir ne ganze menge. der pc ist dadurch etwa 70° leiser geworeden.


----------

